
Technical debt: The good, the bad, and the reckless - matt_oriordan
https://blog.ably.io/technical-debt-leverage-or-liquidate-7f6959ec7078
======
ryanthedev
Buy vs build? Go ahead. Buy. Spend 40 million a year.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/10/nyregion/nyc-gps-
wireless...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/10/nyregion/nyc-gps-
wireless.html)

~~~
spaceisballer
I try to keep an open mind about things when it comes to build versus buy.
However at my agency we have the expertise except when it comes to software
development, good news is there are plenty of great people and companies out
there that you could bring in. No instead we drop tons of money on a platform
not meant for the specific needs we have. Well over budget by a lot, behind
and slow because it’s massive. Plus we get all the baggage of that company
culture on top of it. It seems easy to buy but I think it’s only the right
choice in limited circumstances.

